# What is the best exhaust for a 2004 gto?



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

what is the best exhaust for a 2004 gto? im kinda thinking magnaflow or borla. what is yalls thought?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That's a matter of opinion and what you are looking for.
I have magnaflow.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

im lookin for performance. i really dont care about sound, i mean i would like it to sound nice but i want it for performance, and i dont want flowmaster, i hate flowmaster.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Headers we get you more performance than the exhaust well.But for exhaust I went with SLP's on my 04 and I'm very happy. Lots of H-pipe X-pipe controversy too!!!! I went with the X-pipe just the engineering stand point to me means it has to flow better and with exhaust it's all about the exit flow. Get a copy of HOW to BUILD Max-performance PONTIAC V-8s by Jim Hand. He does the tests on the H and X pipes to proof the theorys in his exhaust Chapter. Usually X's aren't as loud too. Okay that's my 2 cents! LES


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

A garden hose. Nothing reeks of performance like melting rubber.

I saw a dude up the street use PVC pipe on his Ford Tempo.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

cool thanks man, oh what slp did you go with? ws it the loudmouth? thanks for your input.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Loud Mouth ll..... Have a friend with Borla's on a 98 WS-6 and it has a great sound to it. Les


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

NONE! Cut them mufflers off and weld some straights in! Who needs mufflers?


----------



## PontiacGoat (Jan 29, 2010)

Mine is all custom
$400 coated LT pacesetter headers
$90 High flow cats
$80 High flow muffers
BULLIT 2.50" High Performance Muffler Universal Bullet : eBay Motors (item 130365980299 end time Feb-16-10 14:57:13 PST)

$400 to have 2.5" wielded w/ 02 sensor taps + Hpipe






The audio on my phone camera doesnt do it justice, its has a deep tone and sounds perfect I think.


----------



## evlgoat (Feb 8, 2010)

I run no muffler! It does not cost much, and sounds great!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Headers and mids will give your power... catback... not so much(unless you hit high HP numbers). Headers will also make your car much louder and a deep sound.

If you wanna tweak sound a little add an X pipe for a newer V8 sound or an H pipe for an old school muscle sound.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

^^^ what he said


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

im kinda leaning towards slp loudmouth 1 , does anyone have it? and what do u think of them?


----------



## JMAC007 (Jan 31, 2010)

I just put the lm1 on my 04 last week and i am completly satisfied with it, for me borla and magnaflow is too quiet, if you want a mean sounding cat-back, go with the lm1


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> That's a matter of opinion and what you are looking for.
> I have magnaflow.


:agree
Same here custom Magnaflow.


2004goat said:


> im kinda leaning towards slp loudmouth 1 , does anyone have it? and what do u think of them?


I had LMI on my car for two weeks, too loud for me. Once you get LT headers with LMI's it will be NASCAR loud.


----------

